# Your gift...



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 23, 2007)

As you receive your HEE HAW gift, would you please post here. So I know everyone has sent there gift out and also received them. I know of one person who already received there gift...she called me all excited. Now, if only she can be good and NO PEEKING, Whiskey Creek. Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]




I got mine .... Heeee Haaaaawwwww !![/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]I was really surprised who it was from too



[/SIZE]


----------



## Bassett (Nov 23, 2007)

Just received my hee haw gift from New Mexico. Thanks minimule. Thought you had me fooled by not putting your name on the outside. didn't you? Teeheehee. I asked jeeves and he told me what city belonged to that zip code. Didn't take much detective work from there.



Unless there are 2 people on here from that city, then I'm wrong. I'm BAD.

Now to leave it alone. Mandy says, "Can we open it Grandma?" so I showed her what Corinne said that she (Mandy) was supposed to hide it from me. Man it's going to be a LONG month.



Hee Haw.

My gift went out on Wednesday, the 21st.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 23, 2007)

Got mine today!! From Washington State. Now, Hmmmm... who could that be?



Actually, I am puzzled because I think there are 2 or more on the forum from the great state of WA



So it will be a good surprise in all ways.

Ok, putting it up and out of sight (just have to remember where I put it



) I am the good girl who never peeks at presents even if I had the chance. NO kidding!! I like to be surprised.



It's wrapped very pretty too!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 23, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Got mine today!!!! Talk about Torture.....






[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 24, 2007)

KsCowgirl said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Got mine today!!!! Talk about Torture.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... I had to put mine out of sight


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 26, 2007)

I just got my gift today. Thank you. It is going to be pure torture to wait to open. I _think _ that I may be strong enough.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 26, 2007)

I know LInda H. got hers today. It came to my house. Teri, I dont think what you got in the mail was from YOUR HEE HEW santa! If it was from me..open it



its NOT your HEE HAW gift. Ce










EVERYONE HAS CONFIRMED THAT THEY HAVE SENT OUT THERE GIFTS (or will be within a day or two)









. Now, I can go and take a deep breath, and check on the kids exchange,















Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 26, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Teri, I dont think what you got in the mail was from YOUR HEE HEW santa! If it was from me..open it
> 
> 
> 
> its NOT your HEE HAW gift. Ce



[SIZE=14pt]OMG ![/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Are You Serious !!! ?[/SIZE]




* not opening a thing till I hear back *


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 26, 2007)

~~~[SIZE=24pt]YES, I am serious..its nothing REALLY, I AM NOT your HEEHAW pal



now, go and open it, before it melts!



Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 26, 2007)

WoW
Thanks SOOO Much !!!!
My girls and I are laughing about it melting (it had been on the TV)
Everything is smelly good and really neat...didn't ruin a thing !!!
Are you sure you are not my secret Santa?... and we are just starting the fun? !!!




I love it all ~~ thanks so much !!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 26, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]...lol...150% sure, that I am not your secret santa. nanananananananana...I know who your Hee Haw Santa is









hey..if you want to start the fun



Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 26, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> [SIZE=14pt]...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are almost ready


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 26, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Ohh nooo, does this mean I have to stay on my toes now? At least Shannons Santa hasnt appeared YET....but I am waiting, and WATCHING. I just know she will do something on a day she knows I wont be home! Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Nov 28, 2007)

I got mine yesterday!

But had to resend mine out today



Had a label issue and it came back to me so it is out today PRIORITY


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 28, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Ohh nooo, does this mean I have to stay on my toes now? At least Shannons Santa hasnt appeared YET....but I am waiting, and WATCHING. I just know she will do something on a day she knows I wont be home! Ce[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]LOL...so when did you say you were doing that last minute shopping?? I promise I won't post my naked Santa...






[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Okay, with all of this Santa talk, I forgot to mention that I received my package Monday.



How many days 'til the party??? LOL [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 28, 2007)

i got mine today from MO, it says "hee haw exchange" so i KNOW it's the right box





mine was sent direct from the ebay seller since i was a little late... have not seen here that it arrived yet though


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 28, 2007)

I got a box from a "Linda F." today.... from OK.

is it my Hee haw gift??


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok, I am getting nervous now. I checked on the tracking on my gift that I sent out. The post office left a notice to the person I sent it to that they have something to pick up. It has not been picked up yet. I hope that they go get it. Remember, I am the one that did not put anything on the box about HEE HAW exchange. I was so excited to get it sent out, I forgot to put who it was from. Sorry.



OH!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 29, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Teri, you sure have a problem with gifts.




..NOPE, that is not your exchange gift form the Hee Haw party either.(or your just trying to figure out who got your name



) Dont worry, I havent received any of mine yet either..from all the exchanges I am in



, everyone probably knows I am horrible at not peeking, so they are waiting till the last day.



Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 29, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> I got a box from a "Linda F." today.... from OK.
> is it my Hee haw gift??


We got it figured out





Jerry ordered something from Ebay


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 29, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]7 more need to receive gifts. Our party is in 2 weeks and 2 days (???) I'm sure you can all hold out for 2 weeks.



NO PEEKING. [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 30, 2007)

_[SIZE=14pt] Julie got my name ... Julie got my name



[/SIZE]_
_can ya tell I got my gift in the mail today



_
_*[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Julie !![/SIZE]*_


----------



## minimule (Nov 30, 2007)

I finally picked mine up today. Sorry, with my work hours I can't get to the PO before it closes. My day off....I got it!


----------



## jdomep (Dec 1, 2007)

I am glad you got it! I was thinking you were SO special you had 3 givers LOL



JumpinJackFarm said:


> _[SIZE=14pt] Julie got my name ... Julie got my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 4, 2007)

NO one else has received there yet??? I am still waiting to hear from 3 more, (4 including myself). PLEASE REMEMBER TO POST HERE if you received your gift..your Hee Haw exchange Pals are wondering. Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 4, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> NO one else has received there yet??? I am still waiting to hear from 3 more, (4 including myself). PLEASE REMEMBER TO POST HERE if you received your gift..your Hee Haw exchange Pals are wondering. Ce


who? are they


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 4, 2007)

I got mine tonight!!!





Corinne, you can cross me off!

Thank you someone....you know who you are!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 4, 2007)

Waiting to hear if Rebecca (RNR) Nikki, and well...myself..if anyone got therexchange gift. :arg! :arg! :arg! , Ce


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 4, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]*nope, still waiting



, 11 more days is plenty of time for it to arrive...



...Nikki*[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 4, 2007)

11 more days seems like a long time ..BUT... I said when I started this, no one would go without a gift, in case I have a HEE HAW POOPER, (and they will be taking the walk of shame



) I need to have time to get a gift out and have it arrive in time for our party. 11 days dont give me very much time



Ce


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 4, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]too funny...a HEE HAW POOPER



, did you just make that term up? LOL...I wasn't thinking about if it wasn't sent or going to be sent, jeesh i think i was a good girl this year, i bet it will come



...Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm a little mixxed up about how to do the quote thing....

I have reason to believe that my receiver has not received their gift.....who makes a good carrot cake??

taken from Nov. 17

I just went to the post office and mailed my package, they made me fill out a customs thingie and say what was in the package.......I told a white lie



....it is not a tee-shirt!

I also put my return address, so it shouldn't be too difficult to figure out who it is from , there seems to be very little Canadian donkey members! The prize is wrapped, so the contents will be a surprise even if the sender isn't.

So if they open it at the border, I am up poop creek without a paddle, for tellling my fib



, I may need a cake with a file in it, carrot would be nice with creamcheese frosting...


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 4, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]o.k. Cheryl are you my Hee Haw Pooper? I mean secret santa...lol...it takes forever and a day to get things from Canada sometimes. I often see Canadians at our U.S. post office mailing things. They say it is much cheaper and a lot faster to come here to mail things, even things that are going back into Canada OH! , crazy ehhh? Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 4, 2007)

oh boy i am so relieved to see that my person got theirs since it was late getting out... and i am NOT LAST!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 4, 2007)

Nik, YUP--do you like my term HEE HAW POOPER?? It sounded so appropiate, since we have had a few threads on poop.



Hang in there NIk...I'm in the same boat with you, WAITING, and no response from emails.



BTY NIkki, did Tunia receive HER package? I have asked this before too and you never answered me???????? Ce


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 4, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Corinne, I emailed you right back about the ?'s i asked and about the package i got from you



...i figured you were busy and that's why you weren't answering...I was waiting for the 15th to open the gift



. jeesh, i sent you a big long email...why don't you get them



poo.[/SIZE]

editing to add: i just emailed you let me know if you get it...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 5, 2007)

Nik, I got all you pics and joke emails and 2 about Deb. But nothing long. I know my email is working because I am getting everyones elses,and also have a new ISP, plus, if anything new goes to my junk file, I get a daily email from my ISP telling me what went into it. Nothing from you or anyone else..just a few junk ones. SORRY



Maybe its on your end this time. Go ahead and open Tunia's package. Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 5, 2007)

[SIZE=24pt] Hee Haw Pooper[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 6, 2007)

I asked at the PO today, there is no way to trace the package that I sent, she said it is a reasonable length of time....I can't believe that OH!

Cross all our fingers that it will show up very soon




to its not so secret location!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't feel bad~~ I have one that isn't ever replying to emails OH! ...it does take awhile for Canadian mail. Besides that, I know your recipient is a very patient person



Ce


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks but I still feel badly!





Double cross fingers and toes, for alllll the missing gifts!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 7, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]I feel bad your feeling bad...



...don't worry, I have faith it will get here



...Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 7, 2007)

I have faith too Nik, it will get there in time. Ce


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 9, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt] YAHOOO~~~ I got my gift. Thank you RNR.[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 9, 2007)

so does that mean there are only 2 left hanging out there? if i have followed this thread right... OH! here's hoping the USPS gets off its duff and gets them delivered SOON


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 10, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Susan, your not following this thread right



...there is ONE left, but I am sure hers in on the way. It sure is taking the post office a dang long time to get things delivered this year, at this rate next year I will have to tell everyone Nov. 1 for a deadline on mailing., so we all have everything by the second week of Dec. ...and I thought I did it early this year! OH! Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 10, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]O.K. it's here



and with plenty of time to spare



...Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 10, 2007)

Nik, I am so glad you got it and I bet your Hee Haw pal is ecstatic...she wont need a cake with a file in



Ce


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 10, 2007)

I am so relieved that it arrived !!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 10, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Yipppeeeee !!!!![/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]It's party time ![/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 14, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]



One more day !!!!! [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]



[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]hey Ce...can you refresh my memory on the correct Party time



[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 14, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> [SIZE=12pt]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah me too - in AZ time please OH! i have so much trouble with that stuff!! gosh with the time difference i hope i am back by then... i am maybe going to sedona tomorrow to see my friend Howard, waiting for a call back from his wife that it's ok to come visit as he has not been feeling well at all, but the nurse says the end is near so i want to go while i can... then the forum exchange can cheer me back up after that


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 15, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Your asking ME the time in your area...shoot, I am lucky I can keep it straight right where I live OH! Look in your phone book.



I'm even afraid to call Shannon or Nik, half the time because I never know if its too early or too late.



And wouldnt you know, the party is in 3 hours and of course someone (actually quit a few ) stopped over to see miniature horses and donkeys! Dont have a clue who they are...and I told Linda not to stick her head out the door, we could pretend we're not home, but they were heading right for my barn...so out I went! Now, Bob is out there stuck talking to them...lol...Ce. [/SIZE]


----------

